# Looking for reviews - PetSmart puppy class



## leg71 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi - 
I am thinking about registering for the puppy class at my local PetSmart. I would be attending with a 10 week old puppy. Have any of you taken this class and would you offer a review?
Thanks!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

i went there years ago with my Scotty. I think it depends on the trainer you get. It was pretty basic. I have been to private lessons that are much better.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

I wonder if the classes would be bigger? 
I am taking Stella to the trainers house and there are only two other puppies. That might be good in some instances and not too in the socializing process. 
Can you go and watch one of the classes first?
Stella does really well at home but is really distracted by just those two other dogs.

Do they use flickers?
Good luck and have fun....


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Pet Smart has a standard training protocol they use. It is all positive. I did not take the puppy class, we started a little too late so we started with basic obedience, then did tricks and then intermediate obedience. Some instructors are better than others. I found an awesome one who actually owns a dog that competes in obedience.

I think it's very worthwhile. They do teach some useful things and the socialization is helpful.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I think it really depends on the trainer, not so much on the WHERE, go and check out the class and see if you like him/her


----------



## kristin08 (Oct 11, 2011)

Also agree it depends on the trainer. Had one really awesome one with my Westie and then moved and had a so so one with my Hav. It was good for him for the socialization...but it was wayyyyyy basic. My first one that was really good was 8 weeks long and she added in some stuff from intermediate classes and lots of relationship building games. The one with Sawyer (my hav) was only 6 weeks (AND THE SAME PRICE!!) and no special games, we got out early lots of the time. I am glad I did it because he needed socialization in a setting like that. 

As for class size, mine were in the middle of the day both times. Puppy class with my Westie was just him and another dog who was so shy he didn't come out from under his owner's chair the whole time. Good thing my Westie didn't need to be socialized (he loved dogs from the beginning). Intermediate with my Westie was 3 dogs total. Sawyer's puppy class was 3 pups total. Hope that helps!


----------



## tonileefiore (May 20, 2012)

Hi and I want to welcome you to the forum! I just dropped out of the "basic" PetSmart puppy training class after completing the first 3 weeks out of 6. I'm not sure why I even signed up for the class but as others have stated, it is very very basic.

I think it is a good idea if you have never owned dogs and you are seeking some very basic puppy training. Our class began with 8 parents/8 pups and ended with me and one other young woman. I've had many dogs in my life and all those who were not retired show dogs entered basic and some advanced training with me.

I remember with one of my first corgis, I had a GREAT trainer in Connecticut. She explained things very well, demonstrated the correct way of doing things several times and worked with us 1:1 'til we got it. At PetSmart, we were placed in a _very small room_ and given a demonstration but then told to "practice now" but "practice more at home." There was so much chaos and confusion, I feel I taught Ernie more on my own.

Additionally, the trainer relied on the lates "clicker" method, which is fine but impractical for group training (think distracted puppies)!! Also, we were discouraged from lots of "socialization" 'cause of the time crunch. I did a 7:00 pm course and there was a class before us and after...no time to fool around.

I'd shop around but if PetSmart is your only option and you know little or nothing about basic commands (sit, stay, down, let go, etc), it is worth a try.


----------



## TripnWillow (Jan 26, 2010)

I took 2 different puppies to classes at Petsmart. One trainer was very good, one not so much (ok, pretty bad!). They both followed the same curriculum and even gave out the same handouts, but one knew what she was doing and one did what she'd been taught. Since my main goal was the socialization and training with distractions I can't get at home, it worked well for me, but if I was actually trying to learn something, it would have been a challenge.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

My gosh, this spammer is like the most annoying fly ever.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thumper said:


> My gosh, this spammer is like the most annoying fly ever.


Swat, swat!!!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Where's that swatter when ya need it!?:suspicious:


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Dory said:


> Where's that swatter when ya need it!?:suspicious:


:fish:


----------

